# N64 RTC Games?



## suppow (Nov 9, 2012)

what are the N64 games with real-time clock you can think of?
i can only think of the Japan only Animal Crossing, which i'm guessing had a RTC (?)


----------



## indask8 (Nov 9, 2012)

There were very few N64 games using "special chips".

The only one I know using an RTC is Animal Forest/Animal Crossing.

Other games are one shougi game which has a built in modem, and I think Mario No Photopi uses a memory card reader.


----------



## suppow (Nov 9, 2012)

indask8 said:


> There were very few N64 games using "special chips".
> 
> The only one I know using an RTC is Animal Forest/Animal Crossing.
> 
> Other games are one shougi game which has a built in modem, and I think Mario No Photopi uses a memory card reader.


but neither of those two use a RTC right?


----------



## indask8 (Nov 9, 2012)

suppow said:


> but neither of those two use a RTC right?


 
Yes, only Animal crossing has an RTC as far as I know.


----------

